# What is needed to check fogger?



## hawkes (Sep 29, 2008)

Hey gang! It's that time of year again and I just got done pulling everything out. Last year was my first year iwth a fogger (Chauvet Hurricane 1050) and I just wanted to see if I should do anything prior to filling with fogging fluid. I've read some posts that talk about cleaning it out with water and vinegar. Is this a routine thing? How is this done? What is the ratio? Do I activate it just like fog and if so, waht should I expect from the nozzle?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

a horrible smell, I think its half and half viregar, activate like normal be upwind.I accidently left mine full and stored it amazingly it works fine!!!!good luck


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Besides running the vinegar solution through, also clean out the nozzle with either a stick pin or a pilot broach


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

just pull the trigger...was this pre-fog machine check list...All my fog machines are 8 years or older machines and I don't do anything put store them with fluid in them...and pull them out plug them in and.....whoa they work....


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

The Creepster said:


> just pull the trigger...was this pre-fog machine check list...All my fog machines are 8 years or older machines and I don't do anything put store them with fluid in them...and pull them out plug them in and.....whoa they work....


Your kidding, my nozzles get clogged every single year  But that could be the quality of the fog juice, don't remember where I ever bought it at, but I remember it was super cheap.


----------

